

Picking a random element from a stream - javanix
http://geomblog.blogspot.com/2008/01/happy-birthday-don-knuth.html

======
javanix
Here's a link to the Stack Overflow question I found this from.

Pretty cool algorithm!

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2532218/pick-random-
prope...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2532218/pick-random-property-
from-a-javascript-object)

